

Selector uniquing in the dyld shared cache (Snow Leopard performance) - bensummers
http://www.sealiesoftware.com/blog/archive/2009/09/01/objc_explain_Selector_uniquing_in_the_dyld_shared_cache.html

======
cpr
This is Greg Parker's blog; he's an Objective-C runtime wizard at Apple.
Definitely worth reading. (Very low volume.)

